# IP Based Location Printing via Terminal's



## Mafia_Andre (May 31, 2014)

Hi all

I'm new at this whole IP Based Location Printing thing...

I'm currently managing a small school's network. They've got 3 printers on IP. All printers are shared via the domain PC (running the DC).

One printer is in the Computer Lab, the other in the Staff Lab, and the other one in the Library.

I came across the problem the school has. Students are printing to other printers on the network, which they shouldn't be doing. The computer teacher and I have no control over printing now.



I was wondering, how do I set up location based printing, so that if the student is logged onto a Library PC, that he/she can only see the Library Printer and not the other 2 printers, and so on for the other locations.



Our network works via vSpace nComputing devices, with Terminal Services. We run Windows Server 2008 R2 as an operating system. The Printers are deployed via the Group Policy. They are installed on the computer running the domain.



Can anyone please help me with a tutorial or guide to set up location based printing?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Wouldn't it be just a lot easier to deny the student OU permissions to print on the other printers?


----------



## Mafia_Andre (May 31, 2014)

It would be a lot easier. But if I set the OU permissions to not print to other printers - say not print to the staff printer, the students can still print to either the Lab Printer or the Library printer from either the library/Lab PC... 

So I can't just block printing access to the library and staff printer and let the students only print to the Lab Printer, then the Library PC's and Printers are useless.... 

That I meant with &#8220;The computer teacher and I have no control over printing now.&#8221; is that the students can print to the library or staff printer from the computer lab and vice versa, and the teacher and I wouldn't know about it. So they can be wasting paper and ink on printing nonsense, and we wouldn't know about it.


----------

